# Autosleeper WebSites?



## 90409 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We have recently acquired a 2002 Autosleeper Trident T4, our third camper van but our first Autosleeper. I've been searching in vain for a manufacturer's web site or an owners' club with a web presence. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lawrence and welcome to the site, nice to see a non argumentative post :twisted:

when in doubt try dogpile [ no not another political comment :twisted: ]

http://www.dogpile.com/info.dogpl/s...-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/417/top

I know it's long but I can never remember the 'short' way to do links.
or just do www.auto-sleepers.co.uk

8)


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Or try http://www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk/ for owners club.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi twooks try here for short links http://tinyurl.com/create.php

Eddie


----------



## 90409 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies - much appreciated. 

I see now that my real problem was that I didn't appreciate that the company name is "Auto-sleepers" with an "s" on the end!

Lawrence


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

rapido said:


> Hi twooks try here for short links http://tinyurl.com/create.php
> 
> Eddie


thanks, will put it in favourites, then will write out a 100 times - for short links look in favourites - for short links look. .. .. . . . 

8)


----------

